

A Front Row Seat with SeatGeek Co-founder, Russell D'Souza - chris_dickson
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/peter-robert-casey/a-front-row-seat-with-sea_b_545375.html

======
dminor
IMO the best part of their site isn't the Farecast -- it's the interface for
choosing seats. You can see at a glance what seats are available and how the
prices compare to face value.

------
adelevie
I was in DreamIt last summer. Russ and the SeatGeek team were some of the
hardest-working people I've ever seen.

~~~
savant
And they still are. Awesome guys to work with and real humble too. Haven't met
a pair of people more focused on their goals than Russ and Jack yet.

------
chris_dickson
I wish I thought of that

~~~
sachinag
I'm not sure it was that hard to be like, "you know what, I'll do Farecast for
sports and concerts" as an idea. It's the execution that impresses me, but the
idea was obvious the day Farecast proved that you could pull it off.

